# USC - MFA Film Production - Fall 2012



## JKL (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, JKL again. I got bored, and I noticed that no one started a thread on USC's film production program. I applied and am waiting anxiously. I hope there are more of you out there, and I wish to keep posted! And best wishes to all!


----------



## R. Sid (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha ha. I'm waiting with you. Hope something materializes.


----------



## JKL (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice, best wishes to you! mid-February is just too far away right now.


----------



## R. Sid (Dec 12, 2011)

Yup. I am thinking about putting in an application to Chapman as well. That will keep me distracted I hope.


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I applied as well. I'm surprised that they're aren't more of us on here!


----------



## stevent (Feb 6, 2012)

any phone interviews happening? i got some hits on my vimeo page today...


----------



## JKL (Feb 6, 2012)

Based on last year's forum, people have started getting interview notifications as early as the second week of February, which would be this week for us. Any time now!


----------



## Postaldave (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck to all you applicants, I can't wait till I get to join the stressful nail-biting collective


----------



## maiden123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Keep updating about USC's film production program


----------



## patchkidco (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally posted by stevent:
> any phone interviews happening? i got some hits on my vimeo page today...



So did I.  I'm thinking that was them which is good news I guess, I mean at least they're starting to look right? Good luck!!


----------



## tsroach (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally posted by stevent:
> any phone interviews happening? i got some hits on my vimeo page today...



As with patchkidco, I too noticed some hits on my Vimeo today! It appears they looked at multiple of my posted videos, not just the one I summited. Same for you guys?
Good luck everyone!


----------



## moonfullofstars (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello, there! I applied for Stark, not F/TV Production. But I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Aglick (Feb 8, 2012)

USC is indeed stirring! Got a call tonight.  For all of you who are wondering "what questions" and "how to prepare," don't.  The interview was very conversational and situational.  They're looking simply to get a sense of who you are and whether or not your material accurately represents you.  You don't need to be a cinephile or anything.  Just be happy to get the call, be honest about everything (I know everyone says that but it's very true, nothing you say will impress them, they've heard it all, they're looking for character) and the rest will fall into place... Good luck all.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey! I applied for the program as an international student. I have my interview today...AHH! How good of a sign is this? Should I lean toward acceptance or is there still a huge chance I may not be admitted? 

Good luck to all and I'll let you guys know how it went today!


----------



## tsroach (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats,Mexicanafilm (good luck in your interview!) and Aglick! While it doesn't confirm you will be accepted, based on last years topic thread, it should help you sleep better at night. 

Sadly, for me, all I have noticed is my video views. I'm trying to take comfort in the fact someone watched multiple of my videos, not just the one I summited. 

Gotta keep positive and Good luck everyone!


----------



## aspectralfire (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats! Did they email you guys to set up the interview or did they just call?


----------



## Aglick (Feb 10, 2012)

For mine they just called me out of the blue.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 10, 2012)

I got an email sent. But maybe that's just because I'm in MÃ©xico. And yeah there was no way to prepare. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## patchkidco (Feb 11, 2012)

For those of you that got interviews-are you Stark applicants or Production applicants?  I was under the impression that Film /TV production didn't do interviews but maybe I was mistaken...


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 11, 2012)

Production


----------



## patchkidco (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally posted by Mexicanafilm:
> Production



Ok, thanks for letting me know, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 11, 2012)

No problem! Has anyone else gotten any calls? Or, for that matter, anything new?


----------



## loveleslie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi, every one, I'm from China, and I've had my interview of this film production, I just wanna know how many students they would interview and how many would get the final offer?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 12, 2012)

hi loveleslie, did you have an appointment for interview or was it just a phone call and asked you some questions?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 12, 2012)

For me, it was a phone call with some questions. Very cool and laid-back.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello All!

I've been lurking for far too long so it's only fair that I contribute something now. I received an email last night at around 7:30pm asking if I would be available for a phone interview the next day. So today I received a call and the conversation was very casual. It seemed like they were just getting more clarification on my application and just having a really fluid conversation, getting to know one another. If you get the call there's nothing to be worried about it was an enjoyable experience!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you Che Gray, this is a really good contribution


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 12, 2012)

from last year: quote:
Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
Just wondering, but has anyone tried this link:

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/

Some of the production people can apparently log in, which going by past years is an almost certain sign of admission. Sadly I can't get in, though am hoping screenwriting just hasn't made their decisions yet. 

So has anybody had any luck with that link?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 12, 2012)

I tried but maybe there's a certain way of logging in or that we still have three weeks to know the official results. 
I don't know...

p.s. thanks for the post Che Gray


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 12, 2012)

I really hope that not being able to log in doesn't mean rejection...


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 12, 2012)

Link only works when it is very close to the end


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 12, 2012)

So, like after this 3 week period?


----------



## loveleslie (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> hi loveleslie, did you have an appointment for interview or was it just a phone call and asked you some questions?



Hi?I had an email first to inform me to have a interview and then they called me 2 days later. If you have not receive any calls or interview appointment, don't be worry, cause I know a student who have already studied in this program, he didn't receive any call interview but receive the offer on Feb 23rd, 2011. So the interview is not necessary for everyone. Just wait and goodluck~


----------



## Skinner (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi guys...I'm new to the site. I had my phone interview yesterday.  I was told that most people with an interview get in although not all...so good luck to everyone!!


----------



## eva99 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the forum too. I just received an email this morning saying I'm still missing my transcript and I need to send in ASAP. I am not sure how should I feel about this lol.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

eva99: I think that's a good thing! They're interested enough to ask for the rest of your application materials. I would send it as soon as you can. Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey ya'll.. This is my first post. I had a phone interview last Wednesday. No email notification of an interview was sent. Very casual conversation. I dont think you need to prepare. Just be yourself and try to relax-- haha much easier said I know. Im still waiting on NYU! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Hopeful_Filmmaker! 
I applied to NYU as well. What discipline did you apply to? Are you a new yorker?


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey che! Cinematography... How about you? Yes I live in Nyc (originally from MA) Where are you?




> Originally posted by Che Gray:
> Hey Hopeful_Filmmaker!
> I applied to NYU as well. What discipline did you apply to? Are you a new yorker?


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

I applied to directing. I'm currently going to school in MA but originally from NY, we're like exactly the opposite    Anyway I got an email from them last week and have an interview scheduled in two weeks! Have you applied anywhere else? I'm still waiting to hear back from AFI.


----------



## eva99 (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by Che Gray:
> eva99: I think that's a good thing! They're interested enough to ask for the rest of your application materials. I would send it as soon as you can. Good luck!



Thanks Che Gray, I'll try to take it that way for now haha. I was just at our school admin building and got another copy. SENT! You applied to NYU too? Any interview invites? I have not gotten any 

And best of luck for all of us!


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha cool.. Let me guess you're graduating from Emerson? I've been out of school for 10 years. I was going to apply to AFI, but I was burnt after 3 schools so I passed. I applied to UCLA, but I havent heard a peep and havent really kept up since all my energy lately is going towards freaking out about NYU!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

No problem eva99. Yeah I got an email last wednesday and scheduled an interview for monday Feb 27th! I applied to the directing discipline. I probably heard back so soon because I'm from NY and also because I sent in all my application materials by the deadline. Super excited! Still waiting to hear back from AFI though. What's your discipline?


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

Hopeful_Filmmaker I'm actually from Tufts lol I only applied to three places as well I was going to apply to UCLA but was super burnt out as well I pulled two all nighters trying to get the applications in on time and no need to freak out about NYU there's still plenty of time!


----------



## eva99 (Feb 13, 2012)

Same. Directing. I live in MD/DC area but am an international student. I don't think it matters since so many international applicants have gotten interviews. I'll go with that my last name starts with Y and they review alphabetically...lol. But seriously, if I don't hear anything in the next few days I think it's time to peace out NYU this year.


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 13, 2012)

Che- oh thank god, I went to Northeastern. AFI is hardcore, even their app process is screaming- You better really want this s**t. Yeah I think it's kind of hilarious that my "safety" (ucla) accepts like 2 cinematography students a year- awesome!


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh and thanks for saying not to freak out about NYU that actually makes me feel a lot better


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

Hopeful_Filmmaker: also if you're still interested the application deadline for AFI was extended to March 30th for the cinematography discipline


----------



## plastics12 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on the "interviews," guys.

Just wondering for those of you who got interviews, how many hits did you get on your Vimeo/YouTube pages? And how spread apart were they?

Thanks!


----------



## Skinner (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by plastics12:
> Congrats on the "interviews," guys.
> 
> Just wondering for those of you who got interviews, how many hits did you get on your Vimeo/YouTube pages? And how spread apart were they?
> ...



@plastics12 I sent in a dvd of my feature docu so I'm not sure how many people watched it.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

actually plastics12 that is a very good question. My video hadn't been viewed since Jan 29th. There were also hits the 27th and the 26th I was worried at first because it seemed not recent enough but I got the call anyway this weekend! So if you haven't had any views recently I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Dang Man! (Feb 13, 2012)

@Skinner, how did you manage to mail a DVD? Did you get special permission? I mean it specifically says on the application page NOT to mail anything. Anyway, just curious.


----------



## kay0 (Feb 13, 2012)

@Che Gray I went to tufts too ! graduated last May. I applied to four schools including NYU and USC. whats your major at tufts? have you taken any film classes at the ex-college?

I've only had my USC interview on Feb 5th. other than that i haven't heard anything from any other schools. does anyone know when nyu stops doing interviews?


----------



## Skinner (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by Dang Man!:
> @Skinner, how did you manage to mail a DVD? Did you get special permission? I mean it specifically says on the application page NOT to mail anything. Anyway, just curious.



@Dang Man I put the wrong information on the wrong forum...sorry about that. I got two hits on my vimeo account Feb 10th and had an interview on the 12th.


----------



## Skinner (Feb 13, 2012)

If you guys get in how do you plan on funding the MFA?


----------



## tsroach (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats to the ones who have received interviews!
Sadly, I can not say I have herd anything, yet.

As for video hits, on the 7th I received 2 for the video I linked in my application; 1 each on three of my other videos on my Vimeo page.


----------



## Dang Man! (Feb 13, 2012)

@Skinner, I'm thinking some sort of pyramid scheme...and if that doesn't work, I'll try the old fall back, drug dealing.


----------



## Skinner (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by Dang Man!:
> @Skinner, I'm thinking some sort of pyramid scheme...and if that doesn't work, I'll try the old fall back, drug dealing.


@DanG Man...ahahahahahaha...


----------



## Skinner (Feb 13, 2012)

I have $210K in student loan bills...if I get accepted I'm not sure if I can afford to go without some REAL financial assistance.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

@kay0 Yippie another Tufts student!    I'm an english major and a media studies/communications minor. I took making movies and did advanced filmmaking three times. I've done a bunch of other narrative/media related courses through the excollege as well. What discipline did you apply to for NYU? Congrats on the interview with USC! And yeah they definitely have not stopped doing interviews and it more so has to do with the discipline you chose as well as the time you got all the application materials in I think. I hope it all works out!


----------



## Dang Man! (Feb 13, 2012)

You ALREADY have $210K debt? Damn, I was just joking about drug dealing, but you might really want to consider it. It's the thing to do these days when you've got bills to pay--at least according to Weeds and Breaking Bad.


----------



## Skinner (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by Dang Man!:
> You ALREADY have $210K debt? Damn, I was just joking about drug dealing, but you might really want to consider it. It's the thing to do these days when you've got bills to pay--at least according to Weeds and Breaking Bad.



LOL! Yeah I know. I went to Columbia as a undergrad and then got a Masters and then funded my feature doc I shot in Africa and bought a condo in Brooklyn....


----------



## Dang Man! (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess selling the condo could help. And don't worry, real estate is waaay cheaper in southern california


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 13, 2012)

Weeds, Breaking Bad, and Dexter teach us so much. Yeah I plan to pay through work, hard elbow grease, and hopefully some TA or Fellowships or soemthing of that nature. 

These three weeks are turning into an eternity!! I looked on my vimeo page and the last hit was from Jan 27th and I got an email for an interview on Feb 7th. 

When do you guys think interviews will be done?


----------



## Skinner (Feb 13, 2012)

@Dang Man I wish...lol but my wife wouldn't be too happy. @Mexicanafilm my interviewer told me letters go out by the end of this month so we should know by the end of the first week of March.


----------



## kay0 (Feb 14, 2012)

@Che Gray i applied to all four schools for directing. what about you? which are your top choices?

I'm really hoping for USC and NYU.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 14, 2012)

@kay0 I applied to AFI, USC and NYU for directing as well. They are all my top choice. Each school has their own individual strengths so if I do get accepted to any of them I will visit and decide which is my top from there. They are all amazing schools! I'm nervous and excited!


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks che... Im thinking Im thinking about AFI. All the schools are exceptional and have advantages. I would feel very fortunate to attend any of them.




> Originally posted by Che Gray:
> Hopeful_Filmmaker: also if you're still interested the application deadline for AFI was extended to March 30th for the cinematography discipline


----------



## JKL (Feb 15, 2012)

I just had my interview this morning, and it was like everyone said: casual and conversational. It's not that "you can't" prepare for it, it's that you shouldn't have to if you remain true to yourself. 

Interviews are still very much alive, and I want to tell all of you who are waiting to not lose hope. 

I have a question though, for all of you who had the interviews already--is it proper convention to write an e-mail to thank the interviewer? Normally, one should after an interview, but this thing barely felt like an interview. It felt more like a conversation.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 15, 2012)

@JKL my interviewer told me to keep in touch. So the next day I emailed her just thanking her for the opportunity and telling her a little more about myself. I think it's very important to email them every so often so that you stay fresh in your minds. Just think of questions to ask them.

@plastics12 The USC film program doesn't have a discipline. Everyone who applies, applies for film productions and you get to go through all of the disciplines during your time there.


----------



## ATE (Feb 15, 2012)

I also emailed my interviewer to thank him and to give him a bit more information about myself.  The call was very laid back and a lot of fun.

The waiting is making me crazy.  Does anyone possess time travelling capabilities?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 15, 2012)

I also emailed with another question. I hate feeling like I am bothering them but also I hate not to send a "hey remember me" type email, you know? 

@ATE I wish Dr. Emmett Brown would help us out.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 15, 2012)

wait don't we go into film production then branch off into directing, cinematography, etc, etc...


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 15, 2012)

@Mexicanafilm yeah that's how it works from my understanding. We go into film production and then we know what our particular interest is we start taking more specific classes...


----------



## Skinner (Feb 16, 2012)

Guys if you want a good idea of what we are up for if we get in I suggest reading the book called "Film School" by Steve Boman.  He graduated there in 2009 I believe and before that had dropped out of the program a few years prior.  It gives you great insight into what the program is like and it's an awesome read. I bought it yesterday and I'm already half way through it.  They say it's harder than medical school.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 16, 2012)

So I continuously check my online application and it currently says:

"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted."

Has anyone else seen changes in their status?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 16, 2012)

Mine says the same


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 16, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 17, 2012)

I just received an email telling me I've been accepted for the Fall 2012 session. Time to get on with filling out those student visa forms!

I've got an interview with Columbia on March 9th, and I'm still waiting on NYU, but USC was my always my first choice (I really didn't think I'd get in)!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh god. I'll be so nervous today. Secret Riddle when did you have your interview?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

Has anyone gotten rejection emails?


----------



## 1080p (Feb 17, 2012)

no rejection emails yet...but also no acceptance email. I would imagine that if one person got an acceptance email, they all went out at the same time. ipso facto...rejected....=0(


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 17, 2012)

> Mexicanafilm



Mexicanafilm,

I had my interview last Sunday. 

Guys, don't worry- I'm an international applicant, but I haven't filled out my financial forms yet..which means that the e-mail they sent me was telling me that I'm in, but they can't formally send me my package until I prove I can pay.

If no one else received anything, I might only be hearing back this early so that I get on top of my Affidavit of Support and other financial forms.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

I am also an international applicant. I sent in financial forms for SCA  but not for the Graduate office. Oh boy.


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sure you're fine. Please don't worry- I don't want to ruin anyone's weekend!

Factors in everyone's favour:

1. My application requires financial forms before they can send me my package, meaning they've let me know now so that I can get that done ASAP.

2. Typically, most interviewed at USC receive positive results.

3. Acceptances, if it's anything like other Universities, are sent out in waves.

Rest easy.


----------



## saintman (Feb 17, 2012)

I mailed my scholarship application on 4th of February, but haven't received any mail afterwards. 

 Gotta try it again, I suppose!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 17, 2012)

https://camel2.usc.edu/ this link is under construction now


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 17, 2012)

Actually, the fact that you've heard nothing back probably means you're perfectly fine!

If you got a scholarship, I expect you'll be accepted!

Please remember that I'm not trying to say formal acceptances have been sent out yet...I'm just saying they told me early, seemingly so that I would get on submitting the financial forms that most of you probably submitted in December/January.


----------



## saintman (Feb 17, 2012)

Mind is getting numb!
I've been told I would be informed if I get a scholarship, but that was the last I received from them. 

 Anyways, my heartiest congratulations to people who have been accepted!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

Mi mind is too!
SecretRiddle: Don't worry you didn't ruin anyones weekend, on the contrary THANKS!! If anything its the MOST that kills me. hahaha. Not your fault though. 

Yeah I sent in that scholarship app but as for more financial aid...nothing. Or anything finance for that matter other than what was on the graduate application. 
Saintman, that's the same reply I got. 


Congrats to all and well...I'm just glad that there's other people here to share the anxiety with.


----------



## Aglick (Feb 17, 2012)

What Scholarship app? And camellink works for me!


----------



## JKL (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh, the Camel link works for me too!

This is the link I used:
https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/


@Aglick, I think everyone is referring to the general scholarship? USC sent an email about a month or two ago regarding a scholarship application that was due on Feb 3 or something like that, but there are still other scholarships you can apply for, I think.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 17, 2012)

If this link works for us what does that mean?


----------



## tsroach (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats too everyone who has been able to log into camel, or in secret_riddle's case being accepted. 

Haven't herd anything (e-mail, interview, camel doesn't work). Fearing the worst for me, but I take comfort in the fact some of you guys are making it!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

Tsroach....
I'm the same as you are. Exactly. I'm so happy for eeveryone and fearing the worst for me..

Tsroach did you have an interview as well?


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah I can't log into camel... it says my password isn't authorized


----------



## tsroach (Feb 17, 2012)

@Mexicanafilm Sadly nothing yet. Not even an interview haha. The only thing I have had was multiple views on my Vimeo page. 
I know there is plenty of time still, though, so can't give in to defeat yet!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 17, 2012)

@tsroach there most definitely is still hope! Did you hand in all of your application materials in on time?


----------



## tsroach (Feb 17, 2012)

@Che Gray  Yep! It was close haha like 4 that afternoon, but I got it in. What did everyone choose as their writing sample? I did the no dialog one.


----------



## Aglick (Feb 17, 2012)

If the link works it means that they registered you in their system as being eligible to enroll.  In other words, you've been accepted.  However, acceptance is technically contingent on a letter but I've been on these boards for quite a while and I have yet to hear of someone who could log in but was rejected.  

If you haven't heard anything yet, it's still incredibly early to.  In the past people were getting accepted well into April.  Some people got acceptance letters before they were able to log into Camel as well.  In addition, in the past they've waitlisted about 20-30 people.  These people are given automatic acceptance for the spring session which is actually better financially as it makes you eligible for scholarships earlier on in your time at USC.  Lastly, it's USC.  It's a 3% acceptance rate (or so I've read).  And lots of people don't get in their first try, or their second, or their third.  I should know because this was my fourth.   Keep trying, learn from your rejections if you get one, and use them as an opportunity to grow as a person and an applicant.  If you can't do that, you're never going to make it in this industry anyways so find a more suiting career path immediately.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing official yet but i was able to log into camel so fingers x'd. Fyi if it seems like the page is down try using different browser or clearing history also when logging into camel the birth year is 2 digits.. Like 121578. Good luck to everyone and dont fret it's still early for usc. Im still waiting on nyu and im not giving up!


----------



## 1080p (Feb 17, 2012)

I think this needs to be said. Everyone on here is just so positive, it is really refreshing. Keep the good vibes going becasue it really helps!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

Aglick! 
Thanks haha your post settled my nerves a little. But I guess it's all part of the process. To be nervous, hyper, anxious for any results as we all put a lot of time and effort towards our application materials.


----------



## Skinner (Feb 17, 2012)

Guys I've been waitlisted/accepted...here what is says...just got the email:



It has been a pleasure for the Cinematic Arts faculty to review your application dossier. Following careful consideration, we are offering you a place on the waitlist. If space does not become available for Fall 2012, we will offer you admission for the following term, Spring 2013. This offer is being made for Fall 2012 and Spring 2013 only.

We understand that being offered a waitlist position may present a real challenge for you in terms of making some choices in the next few weeks. For this reason we will try to finalize Fall 2012 admission as quickly as possible.

Applicants who were offered admission must confirm their acceptance by Apr 04, 2012. Your waitlist position guarantees that you will be considered should any of these applicants decline our offer. You may choose one of the following at this time.

    Fall 2012 WAIT LIST and Spring 2013 ADMISSION. Place my name on the wait list for the Fall 2012 semester. If I am not offered admission for Fall 2012, I would like to be offered admission to the Spring 2013 semester.
    Fall 2012 WAIT LIST ONLY. Place my name on the wait list for the Fall 2012 semester only. I am not interested in being offered admission to Spring 2013.
    WITHDRAW MY APPLICATION. I do not wish to be placed on the wait list for the Film and Television Production Program for the Fall 2012 semester or offered admission to Spring 2013.


----------



## ATE (Feb 17, 2012)

@ Skinner

I got the same email tonight.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

Me too! So does that mean that all those that got it are in?


----------



## Skinner (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally posted by ATE:
> @ Skinner
> 
> I got the same email tonight.


Congrats! Where do you live? Are you going to go?


----------



## Skinner (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally posted by Mexicanafilm:
> Me too! So does that mean that all those that got it are in?


Yep! My interviewer told me this would happen...if you are waitlisted you are guaranteed a spot in the Spring.  Are you going to go????


----------



## ATE (Feb 17, 2012)

@Skinner

Very probable. I have other interviews, but this is the first offer


----------



## Skinner (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally posted by ATE:
> @Skinner
> 
> Very probable. I have other interviews, but this is the first offer


Cool...this is my only offer and I applied to NYU, Columbia, and UCLA.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 17, 2012)

I got the same exact email I am waitlisted for the fall and accepted for Spring! I'm very very excited. I have an interview the 27th of February with NYU and I an still waiting to hear back from AFI. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

This is awesome. There was definitely a ton of good vibe here and it was reflected in the outcome. Also...hahaha we'll all be classmates!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 17, 2012)

@Mexicanafilm I guess we will!  Is USC your first choice?


----------



## eva99 (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats to you guys! Can those of you waitlisted log in to camel link?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

YEP! to CheGray and NO to Eva99


----------



## eva99 (Feb 17, 2012)

lol. oops for getting in the way. but thanks!!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally posted by eva99:
> lol. oops for getting in the way. but thanks!!



?? you totally didn't!


----------



## JKL (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats to all who got in!

I just got an acceptance for the Fall 2012! Anyone else in the fall? 

Congrats to all, and again, for those who are waiting, keep hoping for the best! Aglick is right, you have to keep trying if you want to make it in the industry.  I myself got rejected last year and suffered through multiple rejections from jobs and internships, only to hear good news today. Finally!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

JKL... were you waitlisted before? and CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## JKL (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Mexicanafilm! 
I wasn't waitlisted--my admissions e-mail indicated Fall 2012 enrollment.  But either way, congrats, Fall or Spring--it's the same USC!!! woot!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool! I meant like before, during previous admissions, or did you mean that this was your first time applying to USC? I might've understood wrong too.


----------



## JKL (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, my fault! I misunderstood. 

I applied last year, but I didn't even make it to the interview round. I just flat-out got rejected. Is this your first time applying?


----------



## PremierGuy (Feb 17, 2012)

@JKL Congrats on getting into USC, i remember you from the Florida State Interview forum. Are you still going through with your interview with Florida State? Which one is your first choice?


----------



## loveleslie (Feb 17, 2012)

I just got an acceptance for the Fall 2012 too?
Congrats to all of you, no matter the Fall or the Spring. See you in USC~ I'm so excited!


----------



## Bat (Feb 18, 2012)

havn't heard from USC yet   getting anxious. 
Congrats to  all who got admitted!!!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 18, 2012)

JKL. Oh no worries. Well either way that's awesome that you got in!! Yeah I was asking to see what this wait listed thing worked. Anyway, yes this was my first time applying.


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 18, 2012)

Received my official acceptance last night after scanning in my financial forms. Fall 2012 session

First time applying, for whoever asked above. I'm 21, just finishing up my undergrad.

Edit: Just for reference..does the Fall 2012 session cover fall and winter semesters? If so that would mean the Spring 2012 session covers Spring and Summer semesters right?

So the Spring session people get fall and winter off, and vice versa for the Fall session people?

and..oh no. I've gone cross-eyed.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 18, 2012)

Secret Riddle.In glad that you got your email after everything that went on yesterday. And, me too! I'm currently a Com Arts Major at ITESM in Mexico. I graduate May!


----------



## JKL (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally posted by PremierGuy:
> @JKL Congrats on getting into USC, i remember you from the Florida State Interview forum. Are you still going through with your interview with Florida State? Which one is your first choice?



Thanks PremierGuy! I plan to attend the FSU interview session and hopefully, If i'm fortunate enough to get in there too, compare financials. Nevertheless, I had been trying for USC since last year, so I am partial toward picking USC as my first choice. 

And congrats to all who have been accepted!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 18, 2012)

YAY!! We have some current undergrads other than me in the forum! I'm so excited for next year. Good luck to those admitted and for those who haven't hear anything it's still incredibly early!


----------



## PremierGuy (Feb 18, 2012)

Are they finished interviewing for Fall 2012 now since they are sending out acceptance letters or are they still interviewing?


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey all I've been a lurker for awhile and decided to post on here. I applied to USC as an undergrad transfer.

I got all of my materials in on time but other than one letter from USC saying they received my application; I've heard NOTHING...

I know that it's still very early but I see that a lot of you guys have already been getting phone interviews and stuff (Congrats! BTW.)

My thinking is that because you guys are all applying to the graduate program they are just going through the graduate applications first and will get to the undergrad/transfers later. Please if anyone can give me some insight it would be greatly appreciated.

I am really starting to freak out USC is my first and only choice!


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally posted by mrselfdestruct:
> Hey all I've been a lurker for awhile and decided to post on here. I applied to USC as an undergrad transfer.
> 
> I got all of my materials in on time but other than one letter from USC saying they received my application; I've heard NOTHING...
> ...



Pretty sure they're completely different timetables with regards to admission proceedures. I wouldn't get scared off by graduate admissions if you're an undergrad. 

From my experience, I usually never heard back from undergraduate schools until March.


----------



## deanna (Feb 18, 2012)

It seems like transfer students aren't supposed to hear back until May or June...but I'm not 100% sure of that.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 18, 2012)

Mrselfdestruct transfer applications were due early February so I bet it's still way early. Grad apps were due in December and we are just hearing back.


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Feb 18, 2012)

Ok thanks guys that makes sense and really does help to ease my mind. 

BTW I know that this is a graduate thread but are any of you guys applying as transfers as well? I would like to know who else is in the same boat.


----------



## Skinner (Feb 18, 2012)

> Re


Looks like I'll be the oldest one in our class . Congrats to everyone! This will be a wonderful ride!


----------



## kay0 (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't heard from USC since my interview . Those that got in, are you ok with sharing your vimeo page? or your work if it's online?

you can check out mine at vimeo.com/kenimo


----------



## tsroach (Feb 18, 2012)

@mrselfdestruct, I noticed you too are from Indiana! What area? what school are you transferring from?


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 18, 2012)

@kay0 which one was your 5 minutes piece for your USC application? It seems like you've worked mostly on music videos, is that the case? I'm sorry to hear that you haven't heard anything yet but I would not give up hope! It's great to have a fellow jumbo on the forum


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 18, 2012)

@kay0 btw here's my link: https://vimeo.com/32830300


----------



## Skinner (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are mine:
http://vimeo.com/25762283
http://vimeo.com/26647827


----------



## moonfullofstars (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally posted by Skinner:
> Here are mine:
> http://vimeo.com/25762283
> http://vimeo.com/26647827



Awesome work!


----------



## dinos (Feb 18, 2012)

Longtime lurker, but figured I'd finally chime in with some good news. Got an e-mail saying I'm waitlisted for the fall semester and accepted for the spring semester. It's a great feeling.

For all of you still waiting, there's plenty of time left so hang tight! And for those of you with acceptances, congrats! Looking forward to meeting future classmates.

Edit: For reference, I'm finishing up my undergrad right now. Didn't have an interview.


----------



## tsroach (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats dinos, Skinner, Che Gray, and the many others who have been accepted into the program either in Fall or Spring! 

Also, great work all of you on your Vimeo pieces. I'm almost embarrassed to show mine haha.


----------



## kay0 (Feb 19, 2012)

@Che Gray your work is really great! 

These were all in my 5 minute dvd

https://vimeo.com/30602306
https://vimeo.com/34718161
https://vimeo.com/34560180
https://vimeo.com/29908083

I've mainly shot music videos, spec commercials and short docs, but I really only want to be a feature film director. I'm actually directing a feature that I wrote right now.


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Feb 19, 2012)

@tsroach Yeah I'm from Indiana as well. I've been  Hammond Indiana (which is in Northwest Indiana) for the past 7 or 8 years. I'm transferring from Purdue University Calumet. It's a smaller satellite campus of Purdue University.

How about you?


----------



## Skinner (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally posted by moonfullofstars:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Skinner:
> Here are mine:
> http://vimeo.com/25762283
> http://vimeo.com/26647827



Awesome work! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
@moonfullofstars Thanks!


----------



## Josh Litman (Feb 19, 2012)

Also been lurking around here for awhile, thought I'd say hello 
I recently got my acceptance e-mail as well for Fall 2012.  This was my 5-minute short:  Red Light (short film)

Looking forward to seeing you guys soon!
-Josh


----------



## tsroach (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally posted by Josh Litman:
> Also been lurking around here for awhile, thought I'd say hello
> I recently got my acceptance e-mail as well for Fall 2012.  This was my 5-minute short:  Red Light (short film)
> 
> ...



Wow! I can see why you were accepted! Loved the short! Can fully relate to that male character haha. Congrats!


----------



## tsroach (Feb 19, 2012)

@mrselfdestruct, ah ok nice. Yeah I'm a senior at Butler. Love the midwest, but there really isn't much out here for us haha


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 19, 2012)

I was accepted also! Any idea when we'll hear/receive financial package?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 19, 2012)

OH man great work everyone!! I'm now really excited to learn and share with all of you in the very near future! Here's mine   Search... Please critique! 

Hopeful Filmmaker.... I assume in the next coming months. Don't quote me on this but at the SCA Financial Aid webinar I "attended" they said somewhere around May. 

Also, I'm so happy to see that more and more of the "lurkers" and non-lurkers are getting acceptance e-mails. YAY!


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Feb 19, 2012)

@tsroach no there really is nothing around here. Did you go to high school in Indy or somewhere else?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 19, 2012)

CheGray= I was hooked from the beginning shots. Great Work! 

Skinner= Happy is definitely one of my favorites. Are you thinking of going into documentary filmmaking? 

Kemino= I really hope you hear back from USC. I really like your stuff. Especially the CUs I'm such a fan of them. 

Tsroach= Speechless...I was astounded.


----------



## tsroach (Feb 19, 2012)

@mrselfdestruct Yeah, lived in Indy my whole life. While I love my experience at Butler, and these past couple years have been great (esp. with the basketball team) just sometimes wish I'd have taken this step earlier haha.

Even though I've not herd anything back, I guess I can show some of my vimeo stuff. Lots of feedback is welcome, as I know I need to develop my work much more.

My submission: http://vimeo.com/32873861
What I think I should have submitted: 
http://vimeo.com/22320268


----------



## mrselfdestruct (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I know that I'm an undergrad but I'm kinda getting to know you all so here's my application video. Let me know what you think!

@tsroach I really liked the first one. Glad you submitted it. Very funny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...9&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 19, 2012)

tsroach= I loved both! the Doritos one was hilarious and No Saving You was very touching and you captured a lot of things well in that one minute. 


Here's mine http://vimeo.com/33007790


----------



## Skinner (Feb 19, 2012)

@mexicanafilm   Thanks! I'm thinking about documentaries...also sound. As a musician I think sound is extremely important. We shall see. Everyone has such great work! I'm really excited to meet and work with everyone. I'll be in LA in three weeks for a job if anyone is interested in meeting up.


----------



## loveleslie (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally posted by Josh Litman:
> Also been lurking around here for awhile, thought I'd say hello
> I recently got my acceptance e-mail as well for Fall 2012.  This was my 5-minute short:  Red Light (short film)
> 
> ...




Oh My God?this is so brilliant!!!!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 20, 2012)

@Kay0: That's awesome! How did you manage to raise money to make feature already? Is it almost finished? Which schools are you still waiting to hear from? I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## kay0 (Feb 20, 2012)

@Che Gray. we raised money through friends and family. The film is a topical dramedy with a strong message; anti-discrimination, tolerance and acceptance.

It doesn't actually take that much money to make a feature these days. We own and can borrow most the the equipment we need. All we'll be paying for are some of the actors, crew members and locations. A lot of people want to help out for free because of the script.

Right now we are finalizing all the pre-production stuff. Casting call backs, location scouting and hiring crew. We will be filming in May and June. and we plan to send the final product to festivals. 

I'm waiting to hear from NYU and Columbia.


----------



## 80staTIK (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all,

Congratulations to all of you who got in. 

This is my first time here, I was beginning to lose my mind and came here with some questions, and I believe I got some answers.

If people are already waitlisted for Fall 12, this pretty much means that everyone that was accepted had already been notified, right? 

So if I understand correctly, now we wait for the ones that were admitted to make their decision. Then, some of the ones who were waitlisted will get in and the rest of them will be admitted for the Spring 13 term. 

As for the rest of us, I can only assume this means rejection or Spring 13 waiting list? 

  

oh no! :-(


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Feb 21, 2012)

Mexicanafilm: Thank you so much for the info. that's really helpful. Now I'm praying for some funding (like many) because that's the only way I can afford it. 

Congrats to everyone accepted/waitlisted and good luck to those still waiting to hear. 

Regardless of where we all end up, our paths are bound to cross someday- since it seems to me we're all heading the same way 




> Originally posted by Mexicanafilm:
> OH man great work everyone!! I'm now really excited to learn and share with all of you in the very near future! Here's mine   Search... Please critique!
> 
> Hopeful Filmmaker.... I assume in the next coming months. Don't quote me on this but at the SCA Financial Aid webinar I "attended" they said somewhere around May.
> ...


----------



## PremierGuy (Feb 21, 2012)

I applied to USC, still no word yet on an interview or anything. Here's my visual sample. You guys let me know what you think. Honestly lol. 

http://vimeo.com/32998504


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 21, 2012)

okay so I will be honest. I think that you have a clear talent for editing and whatever relationship you have with your DP is a good one because I really like the style of cinematography. 

However there were two things I would say that didn't work:
1. The music was very loud and a little overwhelming at times and distracted from the narrative. I think the music forced a tone and feeling for the film that was already there. 

2. Why did you choose to have it in black in white or at least to desaturate the colors? I feel like you have to have really good reasons for doing black and white or else it looks like you're just doing it to look cool.

last comment: the story seemed very "meta" it seemed like it was clearly a story about how you want to be a filmmaker I was wondering about that too.

But the film looked clean and professional! Not sloppy and rushed like my work sometimes is 

What other schools did you apply to?


----------



## PremierGuy (Feb 21, 2012)

@Che Gray I used the Black & White because it symbolized a time in the characters life where their world is not complete. Color to me symbolizes being complete. Everything is bright and has meaning. Taking color away is saying that the character is missing something. His life is not complete. 
The story is about a child wanting to be like the characters he sees on television. His mother gives him a camera symbolizing that she wants him to build a career in film and learn the entire business instead of putting "all his eggs in one hatch" i guess u can say in just being an actor. 
I Applied to USC, NYU and Florida State. I have an interview for Florida State.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 21, 2012)

@premierguy Awesome! Then you totally used black and white for all the right reasons. I was just checking because some people use black and white arbitrarily but its good to know that you put a lot of thought into it. I wish you the best of luck! I hope my criticism wasn't too harsh


----------



## PremierGuy (Feb 21, 2012)

Not at all, I love criticism. If you want to just look at some of my other work.
This is my visual sample for Florida State and NYU 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyYVGHs7JmY

Here is my website http://www.iwatchpremierguy.com

That goes for everyone if you want to check out those two links plus my USC Visual Sample posted up top. 
@Che Gray let me know what you think of those too if you get a chance to look at some.


----------



## calispice (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been checking these forums for a few months here and there during the application process and its been a great inspiration to know there are so many others who are passionate about filmmaking.

I figure I'd share my good news as well. I was waitlisted for Fall and accepted for Spring! Received the email last Friday. 

Looking forward to meeting my future cohorts!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 21, 2012)

it's great to hear more good news calispice!


----------



## eva99 (Feb 22, 2012)

Guys, I need serious comments for this email I just received from USC lol, the email is received by 4AM EST, which is probably 1AM PST. What does it mean!!???!!!!! Like, am I accepted? 

Dear XXX,

Your application for admission to the University of Southern California has been received and reviewed. I am pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2012 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts Film and Television Production leading toward a Master of Fine Arts; however, your application is not yet complete.

In order to comply with U.S. Visa regulations, you must provide an affidavit of financial support before an I-20 or DS-2019 can be issued to you. If you are being sponsored by your home government or other agency, we require a current letter be addressed to USC specifying the terms of the award. If you have been awarded a scholarship or assistantship from USC, contact your department to submit your award information directly to the Graduate Admissions office.

If your studies are being privately financed, in whole or in part, you must submit both a bank letter and a letter from your sponsor (if not yourself) promising support for one year. Please also include a copy of your passport.

Please click on: (1) the link http://www.usc.edu/admission/g...nancialsupport.html; and (2) the pdf file, "I-20 Financial Statement Expense Figures", in order to determine the financial support expenses for your program.

Your documents can be sent as an email attachment to usci20@usc.edu or faxed to 213-821-3725. If you submit the documents via email, please be sure they are in PDF or JPG format. Note that attachments should be smaller than 10MB otherwise the email will not be recieved. Please submit these documents as soon as possible. A delay in submitting this item(s) may cause long delays in acquiring your student visa which might result in missing your enrollment at USC. Your student identification number of XXXXXXXX should be clearly written on this financial statement.

Upon receipt of the affidavit of support, your official letter of admission and I-20 or DS-2019 will be forwarded to you. Please reply directly to this email if you have any questions.


Sincerely,

Please also include a copy of your passport.
USC Office of Graduate and International Admissions
University of Southern California

usci20@usc.edu


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 22, 2012)

Well basically you have to find a quick way to prove you can pay. Send in any info that you can. Bank statements scholarship applications etc. good luck!!!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 22, 2012)

yes you are definitely in like Mexicanafilm said As long as you make it clear that you can pay as an international student. Congratulations in advance!


----------



## eva99 (Feb 22, 2012)

@mexicanafilm and @che gray, thanks guys, so is it like, I provide a proof of one year financial support, and they are still gonna consider the scholarship possibility and tell me in May or something? I should have prepared that the chance for scholarship is low right?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh man I actually don't know about scholarships. I was also wondering when we would know if we were offered any. But I meant like external scholarships. At any rate any proof would be good. Also try calling them and explain your situation. Talking always helps! 

So yeah does anyone know about scholarships or fellowships from USC?


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 22, 2012)

@Mexicanafilm and @eva99

if you are an international student there is pretty much no available scholarships for you from USC directly. I would look into outside scholarships in your respective countries. I think that's why they asked you to prove you financial capabilities. They didn't ask me that when they accepted me and I think it's because I'm a U.S. citizen. Also I was accepted in the Spring so maybe my situation is a little different as well.


----------



## truffautdare (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Fellas:
When I check my application it says that my application is still "in the first stage" of their evaluation process, and as far as I can tell, no one in California has viewed my film. 
So, I'm wondering what it says for you guys when you check your application?
I applied pretty late, like on November 29th, but it was definitely submitted on time and it seems like all my materials are there. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 22, 2012)

I was waitlisted for Fall and admitted for spring and my application status still says the same thing it did since Dec 2. So, I wouldn't worry about it. It may not hurt to send them an email to check your status. 

On a different note...What do you guys thing of my film?


----------



## truffautdare (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry, I should have clarified: I'm more curious about the application statuses those who haven't heard back yet.

Mexicanafilm: I thought your film had some very lyrical shots and there was something about the repeated use of blue that appealed to me. 
The story I couldn't follow so well, but I think that's largely because I couldn't read the texts (because they weren't in English). I read in your description that she tries to decide whether or not she's going to have an abortion, but I didn't catch that from just watching the film (maybe it was in the texts?).
I like that you didn't take on too much plot and focused instead on one pivotal moment. The film looks beautiful and I felt that I had time to digest everything. 
I think your music seemed to hover over the film rather than interact with anything, but it didn't distract me from the story. What made you decide to focus so much on her feet and legs in the beginning?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 22, 2012)

Truffautdare: Thanks for the critique! The abortion stuff was alluded to in the texts, they were also in spanish. I didn't like how I exported them and I do want to re edit them so that they can be seen a little longer. The reason for the feet was twofold. One was to start with the feet and slowly feed the audience clues as to what we were seeing. Another was because I wanted to show her determination and I thought that with the feet I could show more than with the upper half of the body.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 22, 2012)

@truffautdare my applications status says this:

Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted.

I received a wait-list in the fall and an admission into the spring semester. Hope this helps!


----------



## truffautdare (Feb 23, 2012)

@Che Gray: Hmmm. Yes that is helpful, thanks Che Gray! I'm not sure what my "first stage" status means, but hopefully it means there are still some applications they haven't yet reviewed in detail.

@Mexicanafilm: No problem!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 23, 2012)

@truffautdare Good luck!


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 24, 2012)

Where are all you USC folk planning on living? I submitted the student housing application..I'll see what I get..but I don't really like the area around USC.

I know everyone says it's not safe..I also hear that's not true. I personally just don't particularly like the way the neighbourhood looks. 

I've heard a lot of grad students live off campus in the Silverlake, Koreatown, West Hollywood, and Culver City areas..So I'm looking into those as well. A new metro light rail line is opening up that connects Culver directly to USC meaning it would be a simple, very fast commute.

Plus, for the 800-1200 $ that USC charges for rent in a studio or one bedroom apartment, you could get a nicer place in a nicer, more vibrant area...or so I hear (I'm from Toronto, Canada).


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 24, 2012)

Secret riddle thank you for the info! It'll be really helpful cuz I also have no idea where to even start looking.


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally posted by Mexicanafilm:
> Secret riddle thank you for the info! It'll be really helpful cuz I also have no idea where to even start looking.



It's hard to know where to start when you're international. Right now I'm leaning towards Koreatown. I love Blade Runner..so the mix of the Asian atmosphere with the L.A vibe sounds really appealing (obviously I've picked the right career path)! I wish I had more substantive reasons, but I haven't been down there yet to check out the different areas.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 24, 2012)

That sounds reasonable to me! Hahaha. Yeah, I'm planning a trip before hand to get a feel for everything and hopefully find a place. My only criteria is somewhere safe, cheap, and closeish to USC. Be that through metro, walking, or whatever. 

Ohh I'm excited!


----------



## Josh Litman (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally posted by secret_riddle:
> Where are all you USC folk planning on living? I submitted the student housing application..I'll see what I get..but I don't really like the area around USC.
> 
> I know everyone says it's not safe..I also hear that's not true. I personally just don't particularly like the way the neighbourhood looks.
> ...



Hey man, I'm from London, Ontario! (And I've got a bunch of family from Toronto ) Cool to see someone so close is going to be around 

As for housing, I've been looking into too. I just know I want to live within good walking distance of the school. The guy I talked to on the phone says I'd want to live between Vermont ave and Exposition blvd, and below Adams blvd. Also, one of the private housing companies in the area is called Conquest housing which I'm looking into. What do the rest of you have in mind?


----------



## Skinner (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys! This is coming from someone who lived in LA for three years before moving back to NYC. I would look at Echo Park, Silver Lake area because you can find housing for cheap and in a safe neighborhood. If you'll have a car you'll be close to the freeway so you could get to USC within 30 minutes or so depending upon traffic of course.  I'm actually moving back this summer, but will probably live in Santa Monica.


----------



## vantheman1790 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Guys quick question... 

I applied for Fall 2012 Production at USC and submitted on decemeber 1st.. for the people who have received acceptance letters/interviews, when did you apply by? Should I be worried that I haven't heard anything yet? USC is my top choice so I'm getting concerned seeing how many people have gotten their letters already. Any info is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think you should be concerned just yet. My interviewer said to wait three weeks, so I'd give it one more. I applied on dec 1st as well.


----------



## vantheman1790 (Feb 25, 2012)

I haven't Received an interview either.. When did you have yours? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 26, 2012)

Vantheman1790: Oh man I want to say it was like the 9th or 10th. Though from what people have said here some people are t admitted till late ( April or May) and some are admitted with or without interviews. You should look at the earlier posts. Those were very helpful for most of us. 

As always, don't lose hope! You never know.


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. Did most of you who had interviews apply for directing, or other stuff?


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry, stupdi question. I keep forgetting the MFA in Producing is called just that, and it's the Peter Stark program.


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys, 

For those of us accepted and planning on attending, should we make a facebook group for the 2012/2013 session? Good way to keep in touch and get to know each other. Similar groups were created in previous years. For example:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/200339129985101/


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome! Great idea. I just asked to join!!


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 29, 2012)

@secret_riddle yeah we should definitely form a Facebook group! Are we making our own group or are we joining on the link you provided?


----------



## secret_riddle (Feb 29, 2012)

I think we should make our own. That one was for last year's class.

I would do it right now, but I've got to finish studying for my last midterm =(.


----------



## Eshan (Mar 3, 2012)

My application for film production was under review till a few days back... And now there seems to be no record of the same. I can still log in but only to start a new application. I havnt received any notification about acceptance/interview as yet.


----------



## tsroach (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally posted by Eshan:
> My application for film production was under review till a few days back... And now there seems to be no record of the same. I can still log in but only to start a new application. I havnt received any notification about acceptance/interview as yet.



Gotta keep faith Eshan! I haven't received anything either, but one must not consider it over till the final bell! 
And besides, if we don't get in, there's always next semester. If we truly want to be in the film business, we must not give up so easily!


----------



## 1080p (Mar 5, 2012)

just got the formal letter...rejected =(


----------



## TDub (Mar 5, 2012)

You are not alone @1080p. I checked the mail this afternoon and received a formal rejection letter as well.


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 5, 2012)

@TDub sorry to hear about that. What were the other schools you applied to and for what discipline?


----------



## imrank (Mar 5, 2012)

Did everyone who got a rejection letter also get a second piece of paper entitled "Reapplication Process"? Or was that only sent to certain people?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TDub (Mar 5, 2012)

@Che Gray No worries, there is a reason for everything. There is always next year. Although, this being my second round, I feel if next year doesn't pan out maybe I should move on. This year I also applied to Peter Stark and the producing discipline at AFI. @imrank I did not receive the reapplication letter with the rejection letter. Last year they came separately.. IDK.


----------



## imrank (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks, I was trying to see if it was only sent to some people. Not sure what it means though. Oh well. I'm probably going to reapply for spring.


----------



## fishoil (Mar 6, 2012)

Quick question for the people who got accepted -- In your welcome packet did you also get a letter stating the conditions by which you are accepted: a $300 fee and have positive marks from your profs during your first semester or be dropped?


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 6, 2012)

@fishoil I was accepted into Spring so I only got a small envelope. Were you accepted for the fall? I want to know what to expect if I decide to go. Thanks!


----------



## fishoil (Mar 6, 2012)

@Che Gray Yes, I was accepted in the fall. Just curious if everyone goes under the same scrutiny or if it's just me. Maybe that's how they're able to accept students in the fall and spring, knowing some won't make it past the first semester.


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Mar 6, 2012)

@fishoil - how are you? I was accepted for fall and I received the same letter as you- requesting $300. Pretty sure it's just standard practice. You have to pay for them to hold your spot I believe by April 3rd (dont have letter in front of me). If you dont accept then your spot is freed up presumably for people on the wait list.


----------



## fishoil (Mar 6, 2012)

@hopeful_filmmaker Thanks for responding. Do you remember reading about needing to do well in your first semester or else you will be kicked out?


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Mar 6, 2012)

@fishoil - hey yeah i remember it saying something like that but I wouldn't worry as i remember reading something similar on the AFI website- like faculty will assess work after the first year. It sounds tough but i think it's just a formality, like they're saying we have the right to kick you out for bad grades. It's always the case, but don't worry they provide a peer and faculty mentor and you'll do great  This was not directed at you personally, its just a standard letter. It would be nice to know if any of the other schools require an acceptance deposit?


----------



## HZ (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anyone have the interview but hear nothing back yet?


----------



## secret_riddle (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally posted by fishoil:
> @hopeful_filmmaker Thanks for responding. Do you remember reading about needing to do well in your first semester or else you will be kicked out?



My letter said my acceptance to fall 2012 was conditional on my academic performance remaining consistent from now until the end of my undergraduate degree.

In other words, if my marks fall significantly before I give them my final transcripts, they have the right to revoke my offer of admission.

It said nothing explicit about my first semester grades in the program. Although, as I understand it, the MFA program requires at least a 3.0 average in order to continue. That's about a B. So it would seem everyone will be held under that level of academic scrutiny. It's not just you.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Mar 7, 2012)

Crap I haven't gotten anything in the mail. Just the acceptance email...

A few days ago one of you guys posted wanting to see my materials...sure!! Just where do I send them? I'm sorry I didn't respond earlier but I have been in the middle of no where for the past week. I actually saw a few films by USC Production graduates and man! Where they good!!!

I talked with a few of them and the number one thing they suggested was to form a tight group of colleagues  at USC. They will become the people you work with for the time there. Also they said it was a good way to get attention from professors. So yeah, thought I'd share...


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 7, 2012)

@Mexicanafilm we're not going to get our acceptance letters yet because we were accepted in the Spring semester. So I think we'll get ours once we're either off the waitlist and are chosen to start in the fall or if it's known that we will in fact be going in the spring


----------



## vantheman1790 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

Congrats to everybody who got in! I just received my rejection letter :-(. I also got the reapplication form for spring though and will absolutely be submitting it since I REALLY would like to attend USC more than any other program. 

I had a question bout those who are reapplying for spring...

It says if we submit by March 23rd for reapplication we dont have to submit a new app and our fall one would carry over. Does this seem like a good idea? If I was rejected for fall why would it pass for spring? Comments?.... Also, do you think that means if we just resubmit our fall app we hear back sooner, is that the incentive?


I'd appreciate any help/comments

Thanks!


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 7, 2012)

@vantheman1790 did you have an interview? Also I heard that you don't have to pay for reapplying I think that's the benefit but I would defnitely refresh my materials if I were you.


----------



## vantheman1790 (Mar 7, 2012)

No I didn't end up getting an interview even.. I attended the summer program at USC last summer and it's interesting bc they tell you it gives you an edge and everything so I woulda thought they would like to at least talk to me or interview me haha... I think I will resubmit new materials since they obviously didn't like something I submitted.


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 7, 2012)

@vatheman1790 yeah that's too bad but to be honest getting into any film school is part talent and part luck. If your application falls into the hands of someone who has different tastes and experiences it works against you. What are you interesting in focusing on? Editing, Directing, Writing? Good luck with the reapplication!


----------



## vantheman1790 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yea I hear ya that's the part that is frustrating. I have excellent grades, a good resume, (I thought) well written samples, and good letters of rec (including one from my professor at SCA) so it really is confusing why I didn't even receive an interview. 

Personally I'm toggling between a directing/cinematography emphasis, I had put cinematography for my app though and I submitted as my visual sample, my final project from my summer course there. I made no enemies there haha so I don't know what the deal is. 

I called the admissions office and of course they can't discuss individual applications so I really will have no idea what I need to improve on for spring. 

I'll just have to give it another shot in the dark I guess and hope for the best. Really the tough part is having to wait til end of October beginning of November to receive news. So tired of Waiting! haha


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 7, 2012)

@vantheman1790 I really do wish you all the best. I think I have advice for you though I noticed that you didn't mention your personal statement that gives me the feeling that while you have everything on "paper" then maybe the problem was that you didn't dig in deep enough into who you are as a person. Maybe you rec should be someone who knows you only a deeply personal level so that the way you present yourself intimately will inform what kind of storyteller you are. Maybe the personal statement is what you'll want to focus on for this next time around.


----------



## Skinner (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Guys-
I went to USC today and sat in on a third semester production class and met up with my mentor.  I met a few of the faculty and everyone was pretty cool. They introduced me as a guest who had just returned from Africa where I directed a feature documentary. Everyone thought I was previous alumni...lol...it gave me great insight on what to expect in the Spring.  I'm flying back to NYC tomorrow, but can't wait to start this program.  As someone who went to Columbia as an undergrad, USC's facilities makes Columbia's facilities look like that of a community college. Hands down. Absolutely the richest film school in the world.


----------



## ffranks (Mar 7, 2012)

is it true that you have to prepare 4-8 hours and ACT in two scenes to be filmed in first semester 507??


----------



## GnarDog (Mar 7, 2012)

Question, I applied for the program and haven't received rejection or admission. Are they still processing applications?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Mar 8, 2012)

vantheman1790 Don't give up! And I'm sure all of us will need help in any production outside or inside USC so...we should all keep in contact anyway. We never know what new door may open. 

Speaking of which....did anyone ever start that facebook group?


----------



## Josh Litman (Mar 9, 2012)

I can start one if you guys would like  What should I call it?


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Mar 9, 2012)

NICE! How about USC Film Production 2012-2013?


----------



## loveleslie (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello everyone, has anyone here receivied  information about the Admitted Graduate Student Day on Friday, March 30, 2012? Scince I am an international student from China, I cannot be present. So I wanna know if any of you can be there then, will you please keep in touch with me after the event and tell me something about something like Financial Aid, Fellowship and so on. Thank you very much!


----------



## secret_riddle (Mar 10, 2012)

> USC Film Production 2012-2013


https://www.facebook.com/groups/367344066620817/

Here's the group guys!


----------



## JKL (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by loveleslie:
> Hello everyone, has anyone here receivied  information about the Admitted Graduate Student Day on Friday, March 30, 2012? Scince I am an international student from China, I cannot be present. So I wanna know if any of you can be there then, will you please keep in touch with me after the event and tell me something about something like Financial Aid, Fellowship and so on. Thank you very much!



Hi Loveleslie, I'll be going and would gladly provide info about the event if you still need. If you can PM your e-mail or any other contact info, I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Mar 10, 2012)

Can you keep me updated too? I won't be able to attend either.


----------



## Josh Litman (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by secret_riddle:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">USC Film Production 2012-2013


https://www.facebook.com/groups/367344066620817/

Here's the group guys! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah, never mind then


----------



## JKL (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by Mexicanafilm:
> Can you keep me updated too? I won't be able to attend either.



Sure! I just joined the FB group that Secret_Riddle started, and my name is James, if you want to keep in touch.


----------



## Mexicanafilm (Mar 10, 2012)

cool!! I am Mayra. I'll keep in touch.


----------



## loveleslie (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by JKL:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by loveleslie:
> Hello everyone, has anyone here receivied  information about the Admitted Graduate Student Day on Friday, March 30, 2012? Scince I am an international student from China, I cannot be present. So I wanna know if any of you can be there then, will you please keep in touch with me after the event and tell me something about something like Financial Aid, Fellowship and so on. Thank you very much!



Hi Loveleslie, I'll be going and would gladly provide info about the event if you still need. If you can PM your e-mail or any other contact info, I'll keep in touch. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thank you very much. My e-mail is shibowen19900418@hotmail.com  and it is also my MSN. If you have QQ which is widely used by Chinese, that will be better, but the MSN is fine. My qq is 674755758.  Thanks again!!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 13, 2012)

did anyone get rejection letter in US?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys-

I just remembered this place because some one PM'ed me.  I'm in my third semester in the program.

Skinner-the doc class and faculty here are amazing.  I'm in it right now and it's hands down my favorite experience at USC so far.  

To those who got accepted-CONGRATS!  Get ready for a wild ride.  

To those who got rejected-if USC is what you really want, keep on it.  I was rejected twice before I got accepted.  Everything happens at the right time and for the right reasons and I'm a firm believer in that.

Anyway, I'm working at school now and I have free time, so if you have questions, I will hopefully remember to check back and answer what I can!

FIGHT ON!


----------



## Antelope9 (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally posted by ffranks:
> is it true that you have to prepare 4-8 hours and ACT in two scenes to be filmed in first semester 507??



No, that's not a part of 507. You may partake in some on-camera exercises as an actor, but they're very minimal. There's no required acting in any of the graduate program. In later classes, my prof. brought in outside actors, or you're able to bring in your own actors for your projects.


----------



## Antelope9 (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally posted by secret_riddle:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by fishoil:
> @hopeful_filmmaker Thanks for responding. Do you remember reading about needing to do well in your first semester or else you will be kicked out?



My letter said my acceptance to fall 2012 was conditional on my academic performance remaining consistent from now until the end of my undergraduate degree.

In other words, if my marks fall significantly before I give them my final transcripts, they have the right to revoke my offer of admission.

It said nothing explicit about my first semester grades in the program. Although, as I understand it, the MFA program requires at least a 3.0 average in order to continue. That's about a B. So it would seem everyone will be held under that level of academic scrutiny. It's not just you. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


You're right, it is a formality. I'm a third semester student. While you do need to maintain that GPA, it's not difficult. In the orientation, the faculty mentioned that grades do not matter in the professional world.


----------



## Sebaldian (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I have declined their offer of admission. Hope this helps someone out. I called and requested an extension on their decision deadline because I haven't heard back from their financial aid office and I still have other campuses to visit, and they wouldn't grant me an extension. They just acted like they didn't want me. After I was accepted I sent an email to the professor who interviewed me asking some questions and I never heard back... Bad vibes from USC. I guess they just expect me to hand over 150K in blind faith for an MFA. What a joke!


----------

